# $1000 home theater 5.1 speakers (minus sub)



## syvmn (May 2, 2013)

Is there any consensus on a high quality set of 5 speakers for home theater use under $1000. I just finished my sub, so now I'm looking to replace my low budget Sony speakers. I have Sony SS-F5000P mains, Sony SS-B1000 surrounds and a DIY Wayne J Dayton MTM Center.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

How big and what style of L/R are you looking for?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Since you want your Left and Right speakers to be as close to the centre as possible I would probably look at a Dayton build using the same components as the center


----------



## syvmn (May 2, 2013)

Size doesn't really matter. I like the look of tower speakers and would be fine with 4 of them. I am also very willing to make a new center.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I built a Zaph ZDT3.5 LCR and Classix II for surrounds for under $1000 for 5.1. It is a very nice set for the time and money invested.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

There are probably a million good speaker designs out there, and many that would fit a $1,000 budget. (sorry, not helpful). Let me point you at a few sites off the top of my head that might help give you some ideas...

Curt designs some awesome speakers: http://speakerdesignworks.com/index_page_2.html 

There are some great full kits here: http://www.diysoundgroup.com/
(I've been looking at the waveguide kits lately like the Fusions, and the Overnight Sensation is well regarded for under $100.

You'll find some classics from another great designer here: http://zaphaudio.com/ 

And to make things possibly more confusing for you, here's a plain old unsorted list of the speakers I've kept while considering what to build one day: Natalie P, Dayton RS, Kahnspires, CJD RS 3-way/RS150 MTM, Modula MTM, Extremis, Statement/Mini-Statement, Zaph ZDT3.5, Seas Idunn, SEOS Fusion/Karma.

Some, like the Statements are above budget, but might give you some good reading.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Bowers and Wilkins M1 is just out of your range ($250 each). 

Martin Logan motion 2 ($200 each)

Energy cb10 with a center may also fit your budget.


----------



## syvmn (May 2, 2013)

What do you think about the Zaph ZDT3.5 vs the Tritrix speakers? At present I have a Denon 1912 receiver and I don't think it will play 4ohm speakers without going to protection mode. The Zaph are 4ohm, the Tritrix are 8ohm.

Anyone have any idea if the extra cost of getting a 4ohm compatable receiver will be worth it for the Zaph speakers?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Denons are usually rated for more power at 6 than 8 ohms, and should run 4 ohm speakers fine. I ran a 4 ohm center for years on my old denon without issue. Something to consider.


----------

